# Who would you like to fish with?



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

After reading a early post I was thinking about who I would love to fish with that I haven't.
I have fished with a lot of people on here and enjoyed everyone of them like Loy, lx22f/c, lil Mac, wslalum, Garyl and a few more I forgot. I would love to fish with McSpoon, fishnoob and a few more but the one person I would love to fish with is Sunbeam! I think him and I have a lot in common. So Sunbeam if your ever around my boat is yours just give me a call.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Ducktracker said:


> After reading a early post I was thinking about who I would love to fish with that I haven't.
> I have fished with a lot of people on here and enjoyed everyone of them like Loy, lx22f/c, lil Mac, wslalum, Garyl and a few more I forgot. I would love to fish with McSpoon, fishnoob and a few more but the one person I would love to fish with is Sunbeam! I think him and I have a lot in common. So Sunbeam if your ever around my boat is yours just give me a call.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He is still stuck in Oklahoma.


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Reel Time said:


> He is still stuck in Oklahoma.


Yep he's running around the area I moved back from.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mako-Wish (Jul 10, 2011)

Capt. Mickey Eastman.


----------



## DJ77360 (Jun 10, 2012)

Well let me see.......other than my Daddy, who has passed, the first name that comes up for me is YOU Mr Ducktracker!
I have read a few posts you've written and I think you know what you are doing. Unfortunately for me......I don't.
I would like to catch some of those white bass I hear about.
I've got a catfish fishing buddy that would like to catch a few also.
You teach me and i'll teach him.
Good post


----------



## Little Mac (Apr 29, 2015)

I fish with Ducktracker as often as I can & have learned a lot from him but I would like to fish with lx22f/c & McSpoon sometime.


----------



## Northern fisherman (Sep 16, 2014)

Most of the fellas that post on this forum that are positive in nature (kinda gives me a hint of what they'd be like in person) there's too many to list top 5 would be SS again for sure whsalum, Ducktracker, Mattsfishin, Tfx2, GaryI, Little Mac, 9121SS, Gofishtoday, Carolina partimer, whoops went way over five and probably quite a few more fishermen. I think this is the best fishing forum around and it would be great for all of us to get fish with each other!


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

My list would be to long to count. I have had a blast when I went with Ducktracker. I met and fished very near GaryI all spring and summer and have the utmost respect for him. I talked to many, many 2coolers throughout the year and never met a one I didn't like. In addition to the ones I have already mentioned I would love to fish with Shadslinger, Lil Mac and last but certainly not least Mattfishin. I have PM'd him a few times over the years and he and Loy have always been a big help.


----------



## Catfish Kyle (Mar 7, 2016)

I am retired and always willing to split the cost to fish and or use my boat, although I prefer to fish in the winter for trophy blues.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

can"t pick too many Greats In List


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Good point Ducktracker. It would be great to fish with others on this site and share knowledge. I know I owe Hop a fishing trip for giving me the LL stump locations. I haven't forgotten HOP! Many I bet fish by themselves like me and could fish together and have a better fishing trip.


----------



## rkwhite61 (Sep 17, 2013)

Ducktracker.. so I can finally buy some spoons! lol

- Ron


----------



## housewolf (Nov 24, 2014)

rkwhite61 said:


> Ducktracker.. so I can finally buy some spoons! lol
> 
> - Ron


 ^
What he said


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

That fishinganimal guy!! Lol


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

If I got room in my boat 2coolers are welcome to come teach me how to fish. All you have to do is pm me. I hate going by myself.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SD Hawkins (Jan 2, 2008)

FISHROADIE for sure. BTW where has he been, no posts in a long time. I am old rock and roller, would love to hear some stories.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Yeh I am tired of fishing with that Mattsfishin guy. He talks too much. Now I would like to fish with Roadie again. I think there are a lot of people on here I would like to fish with or fish with again. Going to try and fish with several different people this spring up river. Harmon, Bedias, chalk creeks and the river. This is different fishing than most of you have done.Catching those big fish in the creeks and river is a blast.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Mattsfishin said:


> Yeh I am tired of fishing with that Mattsfishin guy. He talks too much. Now I would like to fish with Roadie again. I think there are a lot of people on here I would like to fish with or fish with again. Going to try and fish with several different people this spring up river. Harmon, Bedias, chalk creeks and the river. This is different fishing than most of you have done.Catching those big fish in the creeks and river is a blast.


Spawn fishing is different. I will always be addicted to it. Nelson is another nice creek.


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

Thanks Gofish2day, many great anglers on this forum. Matt is always fun to fish with, lots of stories. I have not seen the Georges on here lately, but each time Matt and I see them, they give us some home made and caught venison jerky.


----------



## Sugars Pop (Jul 10, 2008)

Sandra Bullock would be OK for me


----------



## cwhitney (Sep 9, 2014)

I would be willing to go with most of the 2coolers that post regularly. I would also offer to take them with me on my boat. I like meeting new people and sharing knowledge and experiences.


----------



## McSpoon (May 18, 2016)

Well as much as Ducktracker and I talk to each other you would think we fish together all the time. The truth is we have not been able to end up in the same boat together on multiple occasions. Lil mac is the same story, we all three cross paths almost every time I am on the water. For all you guys wanting to fish with Ducktracker, he is one of the most genuine people you will ever meet. My other choiceswould have to be Shadslinger and Garyl. Great topic Duck.........


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

*fishing*

Luiza barros......


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

I still waiting for the invite from Darcizzle.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

BATWING said:


> I still waiting for the invite from Darcizzle.


Pick a number. It's a long waiting list!


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

BATWING said:


> I still waiting for the invite from Darcizzle.


Yeah, that's a nice boat.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Reel Time said:


> Yeah, that's a nice butt.


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chunknwind (Jul 28, 2015)

What Boat?


----------



## DJ77360 (Jun 10, 2012)

Reel Time said:


> Yeah, that's a nice boat.


After she eats a few more cheeseburgers, i would be interested in fishing with her.
Thin is in, but fat is where it's at!!!


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

From the looks of the drink holder you have to be well hydrated to fish with her :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Cajuntriton (Mar 9, 2015)

whsalum said:


> From the looks of the drink holder you have to be well hydrated to fish with her :rotfl::rotfl:


I still don't see a boat or drink holder...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

I would love to fish with any of you guys or dolls on the board. But I am still aground here on Elba Island, OK.
I have been blessed to fish in the best honey holes all over the world. I think the Good Lord has decided that I am way over the limit so he put me in a place that keeps my rods standing in the corner and the tackle box collecting dust.
But considering the original question, I guess I wish I could have gone fishing with Jesus and Peter. Just imagine access to the whole lake on foot without a boat.


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

anybody !!!!!


----------



## 3StoogesFishing (May 4, 2010)

well, I agree with any of you 2coolers, I am retiring in March, just in time for fishing season, so since Larry and Curly will still be working I am available and ready to fish this spring. Now I like to fish for just about any type of fish. so let me know and I am more than happy to split all cost, heck usually the other guys make me bring breakfast anyway. Just let me know.


----------



## 3StoogesFishing (May 4, 2010)

What Walter I know that you will be calling me and saying fish on and hanging up the phone as I work and can not make it out to fish. I will have some leave so If you need me to take a day off and fish with you. I will. But as to whom I would like to fish with one would be Jeff, also Bruce, Mike, Simon, Loy, and Donald, or anyone I can hook up with that loves it as much as I do. I am kind of a PM away and we will go for sure. I have fishing with many good people on this board and I enjoyed all the trips I have been on and look forward to the next trip I make. Tony,


----------



## dunedawg (Jun 17, 2007)

Billy Sandifer.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

brucevannguyen


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

dunedawg said:


> Billy Sandifer.


Good choice


----------

